# I'm new!



## VFT (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey my name is Eric and im new to the mantis fun. I currently am in the hobby of carnivorous plants and now looking to getting into mantids

thank

eric


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome man i also have carnivore plant experience!


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 27, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Eric,

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Eric, your gonna like the people here!


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome, Eric!! You've come to the right place!!!

Enjoy!! :wink:


----------

